# Pssssstttt!!!! It's Harvey's Birthday!!!!!!!!



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey, everyone, it's Harvey's Birthday!  And it's a big one!

He's 50 today!

We're throwing him a party today, everyone join in!

(For our new members, Harvey is the site owner and all-around great guy!)

Party!  Party!  Party!!

Betsy


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Happy Birthday Harvey!  Hope it is a great one.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

9/16/12
Happy Birthday,
Harvey!









​


----------



## MalloryMoutinho (Aug 24, 2012)

happy happy birthday
from all of us to you
and if it weren't your birthday
we'd feel the same way too!


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Harvey. Thanks for the great forum and here's to many happy returns.


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

Have the Happiest of Birthdays ever!


----------



## ChrisHewitt (Dec 24, 2011)

All the best Harvey on your 50th  

Chris


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

Happy Birthday Harvey!


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Harvey!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Happy birthday to you
Happy birthday to you
Happy birthday dear Haaaaarveeeeey
Happy birthday to you!!!!!


Hope you have a great day, Harvey!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Happy birthday Harvey, hope you have a great one.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Harvey!


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

Happy 50th, Harvey!!!!! May it be a good one with cake. Lots of cake.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

By the way, if anyone wants to use the signature banner, they're welcome to do so, here's the code! (Quote this message to see the code and copy it!



Betsy


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HARVEY!


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

Happy happy birthday!!


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Harvey!  Hope you have a beautiful day!


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Harvey!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)




----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Harvey.  Have a great one!


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday from all of us at the Lighthouse Ranch !!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Happy birthday, Harvey!
Have a wonderful day.

ETA signature for after I change it.

Happy 50th Birthday, Harvey!!!!!
Click above to go to Harvey's birthday thread!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Harvey!!!!!!!


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Harvey!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Un p'tit beurre, des touyous!


----------



## Remington Kane (Feb 19, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!
Wait! You're how old?   


Oh, only fifty? Ah, that's nuthin'
I'm older than that.
Have a great day!


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Harvey! Hope it's a wonderful year!


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Hope you have a fabulous day, Harvey.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Harvey! Here's a card for you...LOL


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Harvey!


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Harvey! ​


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

Happy Birthday, young man!  

Wish I was that young again!


----------



## CozyMama (Dec 12, 2008)

Hope you have a wonderful day!!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Happy Birthday Harvey!  

I hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Happy Birthday Harvey!!


----------



## stepartdesigns (Mar 19, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Harvey!  Have a great day!  Katrina


----------



## Jean E (Aug 29, 2011)

Congratulations and have a good one.  I hit the big 5 O a couple of years ago and honestly, this is the best decade yet!

Thank you for a wonderful site.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday Harvey and thanks for all the work you put into this forum.  I'll plan on baking you a cake.  It will be great.  Probably chocolate with choc icing.  Hot tea...it's gonna be great.  Wish you could be here!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> By the way, if anyone wants to use the signature banner, they're welcome to do so, here's the code! (Quote this message to see the code and copy it!
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


Thanks for all that you do here on the KB, Harvey! I wish you many happy returns!


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Harvey!


----------



## William Peter Grasso (May 1, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Harvey...and thanks for all you do!

Not to worry: 50 is the new...umm, 45?  

WPG


----------



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

Juni Sheng ri kuai le, Harvey!!


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

Happy, Happy, Day!


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

Happy birthday, Harvey! Enjoy!


----------



## Reeve_Thomas (Aug 9, 2012)

*Happy birthday, whippersnapper!*


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!  Hope it's wonderful!


----------



## Rachel Schurig (Apr 9, 2011)

Happy Birthday Harvey! Thank you for all you do, these forums are my favorite place on the net  Hope it's a great day!


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Happy birthday, Harvey! 50 is the new 30, so don't feel old.


----------



## JCPhelps (Jul 1, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Happy Birthday! Thanks for all you do!


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!!

Harvey
one of the 
Nicest People
in the
Blogoverse!​


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Harvey!!!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Oh my gosh! I just woke up, later than usual, and saw this thread. I am overwhelmed! Thank you so much! 

Last night me and a group of friends got together with our families and had a little bluegrass / gospel sing-a-long - with several guitars, and various percussion instruments (including, of course, spoons!). It was great fun and a wonderful thing to experience with all three daughters there. (My wife Carrie is on a women's retreat and gets home today.)

Before she left, my wife surprised me with an early birthday gift: a cider press! So today my girls and I will be assembling that and getting ready to press some apples. 

I'm looking forward to my fifties and they're off to a good start! 

And I am deeply thankful for the wonderful, goodhearted people in this forum. It is a special place, and you make it so. Thank you so much!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Happy Birthday Harvey


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!! 

Thank you for giving so many of us a great place to hang out and make new friends!!!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

So good of you to provide the banner.
As always, my best wishes to you Harvey.



just sayin......


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Hope you have a wonderful 50th Birthday Harvey!!

Dawn


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Happy Happy Birthday Harvey you deserve the Best Birthday Ever


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Happy birthday Harvey. 50 is young..


----------



## Silver (Dec 30, 2008)

Why, you're still just a pup!  Thanks for all you do, and a very Happy Birthday, too.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Happy Birthday Harvey. My sincerest wishes for a wonderful year for you.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Happy Birthday Harvey!!!!!!! I hope you have a wonderful day - and let us know how the cider turns out  

Thank you for everything


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Happy Birthday Harvey!!  Thanks for everything you do.  Many wishes for the best year ever.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Harvey!


Mike


----------



## shel (May 14, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Harvey!!!  

Shel


----------



## folly (Apr 1, 2012)

Happy Birthday Harvey!  Thanks for the wonderful site.  It's a godsend to writers (and others i'm sure).  

Cider! Yum!  Enjoy your day.

Missy


----------



## Lisa J. Yarde (Jul 15, 2010)

Happy birthday, Harvey, enjoy. Thanks for all you do at KB.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Happy Birthday Harvey! You've built an amazing place here at KB! Thanks a bunch and have a great day!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey, Harvey--

I forgot to tell you, the Boss sends his best wishes for a happy birthday to you:








Betsy


----------



## Meka (Sep 8, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY and thank you for such a wonderful site! 
 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dee Ernst (Jan 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday!! Let there be cake!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

And there was cake....












Betsy


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Happy half a century!!  Here's hoping you have another great one.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Harvey!! Enjoy your day w/your wonderful family & eat some cake for me


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Harvey!  Hope you are enjoying it.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## BrianKittrell (Jan 8, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steven Siddall (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm a new member, so I don't know Harvey too well.  However, when I purchased ad space on KB he was extremely helpful and friendly, despite me blundering around!

Happy birthday, Harvey!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Big Five-Oh, huh? Enjoy it!


----------



## Iron Fist (Jan 21, 2012)

Happy birthday Harvey. Stay healthy and happy.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Harvey!


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Have a great day Harvey!  And many more..


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Happy birthday, Harvey! Fifty years young - enjoy it.


----------



## thesmallprint (May 25, 2012)

50 is the new black!  Happy Birthday Harvey


----------



## Cheryl M. (Jan 11, 2011)

Happy birthday!


----------



## SunHi Mistwalker (Feb 28, 2012)

Happy birthday Harvey!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Okay, I'm late to the party, but I brought chocolates!










Happy Birthday Rabbit!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I have that bear!  She's sitting in the new kitchen!

Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I have that bear! She's sitting in the new kitchen!
> 
> Betsy


*giggle*
oh, and the pink truffles are birthday cake ones..
the white ones are cookie dough
the chocolate colored ones are some kind of gingerbread caramel, i think
and the yellow is pineapple hummingbird. but it's half banana, half pineapple.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Oh my gosh! I just woke up, later than usual, and saw this thread. I am overwhelmed! Thank you so much!
> 
> Last night me and a group of friends got together with our families and had a little bluegrass / gospel sing-a-long - with several guitars, and various percussion instruments (including, of course, spoons!). It was great fun and a wonderful thing to experience with all three daughters there. (My wife Carrie is on a women's retreat and gets home today.)
> 
> ...


Glad to see you made it...we were all busy partying in the living room while you were being a lazybones up in bed! LOL.

L


----------



## R M Rowan (Jul 13, 2011)

Have a very happy birthday!!!! Here's to many, many more!!!


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Happy birthday, Harvey! Here's to the next fifty.


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Happy Birthday Harvey!! And what a wonderful way to celebrate.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, they're really starting to get crazy in the party room..... 










Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, they're really starting to get crazy in the party room.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Darn, I told the cabana boys to check you for camera, iPad etc....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I outbribed you.


Betsy


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Happy Happy Birthday Harvey.  Haven't been here is ages but had to drop in and wish you blessings on your special day..


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Dori said:


> Happy Happy Birthday Harvey. Haven't been here is ages but had to drop in and wish you blessings on your special day..


Dori,

we've missed you!!!!!!! So glad you stopped in! Hang around and chat a bit, wontcha?
 

(for the newer folk, Dori was the 100th person to join KindleBoards!!!)

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Dori said:


> Happy Happy Birthday Harvey. Haven't been here is ages but had to drop in and wish you blessings on your special day..


DORI!!!! We missed you.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

This thread makes my day. What a treat to hear from my forum friends, old and new! Thanks all..!


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Harvey!  Hope your special day is awesome!


----------



## Dave Dykema (May 18, 2009)

Happy Birthday Harvey!

Today is also my wife's birthday!

Tomorrow is my daughter's. September is a crazy time!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Happy birthday, Harvey!!!  Thank you for everything you do!


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

And for one more minute until next year: Happy Birthday Harvey!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Harvey. Thank you so much for giving US a gift: Kindleboards!


----------



## JGray (Mar 7, 2012)

Happy birthday, Harvey!!!


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Hope you had a great Birthday!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Dori said:


> Happy Happy Birthday Harvey. Haven't been here is ages but had to drop in and wish you blessings on your special day..


Dori!
You've been missed!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

*wanders in hung over*

okay, that was a fun party...  when's the next one?


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

telracs said:


> *wanders in hung over*
> 
> okay, that was a fun party... when's the next one?


Never mind that, who ate all the chocolate .... ?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Linjeakel said:


> Never mind that, who ate all the chocolate .... ?


*looks around furtively, then pulls out the extra secret stash of birthday cake bark*


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

telracs said:


> *looks around furtively, then pulls out the extra secret stash of birthday cake bark*


*shakes head* ... I should've known .....


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Linjeakel said:


> *shakes head* ... I should've known .....


*hands lin a piece of chocolate.....*

that's why i gave him the teddy bear. i can't eat that...


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Happy belated birthday, Harvey! Sorry I missed the party, still getting over a cold -- you're welcome for not sharing it with you.  I hope you had a GREAT day!!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Sorry I'm late, but hope your day was great!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

hsuthard said:


> Sorry I'm late, but hope your day was great!


ooh, more cake!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

telracs said:


> ooh, more cake!


More _chocolate_ cake ...


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

shush! there is never enough.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Linjeakel said:


> More _chocolate_ cake ...


no, we don't know if the cake is chocolate. it could be vanilla cake with chocolate frosting.....


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

telracs said:


> no, we don't know if the cake is chocolate. it could be vanilla cake with chocolate frosting.....


   - is that even allowed?!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Linjeakel said:


> - is that even allowed?!


in some cultures, it's actually the norm....


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

telracs said:


> in some cultures, it's actually the norm....


*shakes head in despair* There are some _very_ strange people out there .....


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Linjeakel said:


> *shakes head in despair* There are some _very_ strange people out there .....


'

yes, we are.....

want some chocolate covered pistachio turkish delight?


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> *shakes head in despair* There are some _very_ strange people out there .....


DH actually prefers yellow cake with chocolate frosting. I, on the other hand, like German Chocolate cake with chocolate frosting on the sides and the coconut/pecan filling between the layers and on the top. 



telracs said:


> '
> 
> yes, we are.....
> 
> want some chocolate covered pistachio turkish delight?


Ohh... I haven't tried chocolate covered pistachio turkish delight. Sounds yummy but sweet.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Annalog said:


> DH actually prefers yellow cake with chocolate frosting. I, on the other hand, like German Chocolate cake with chocolate frosting on the sides and the coconut/pecan filling between the layers and on the top.
> Ohh... I haven't tried chocolate covered pistachio turkish delight. Sounds yummy but sweet.


i can't eat German Chocolate cake. allergic to coconut.

*hands anna a piece of turkish delight*

here you go, it's dark chocolate, so not too sweet.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

telracs said:


> i can't eat German Chocolate cake. allergic to coconut.
> 
> *hands anna a piece of turkish delight*
> 
> here you go, it's dark chocolate, so not too sweet.


Thank you! It is definitely yummy.

I wonder if there is a good replacement for coconut in German chocolate cake similar to replacing the coffee with cocoa in tiramisu for those of us who do not like coffee? Maybe oats or slivered almonds instead? I think next time I am going to use oats instead of shredded coconut. That sounds good to me.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

telracs said:


> i can't eat German Chocolate cake. allergic to coconut.
> 
> *hands anna a piece of turkish delight*
> 
> here you go, it's dark chocolate, so not too sweet.


I make Devils Food instead of German Chocolate, you can eat that.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

sebat said:


> I make Devils Food instead of German Chocolate, you can eat that.


thanks sebat! some people would say that Devils Food is perfect for me.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Encephalitic Yvette Teach said:


> thanks sebat! some people would say that Devils Food is perfect for me.


Only the one's that know you.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

intinst said:


> Only the one's that know you.


and those same people will be buying me angel's food cake in October?


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

telracs said:


> thanks sebat! some people would say that Devils Food is perfect for me.


I was going to say that but was afraid it would just be rude. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

telracs said:


> and those same people will be buying me angel's food cake in October?


Sounds like a plan.


----------

